# was ist dieses gelatinezeug?



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen was dieses "gelatinezeug" auf der unterseite meiner seerosenblätter ist? ist länglich, ca. 2 cm gross, durchsichtig und klebt am blatt.

p.s. und wenn ich schon am fragen bin, was ist das auf das zweite foto für eine larve?


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

Servus Gabriela

Bild #1 = Schneckenlaich

Bild #2 = Muschelkrebs

Gerade im I-Net aufgestöbert ganz unten, die letzte Beschreibung = Muschelkrebs


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

servus helmut!

danke, das ging ganz shcnell. ohne bild bekam ich die auskunft, die "gelatine" sei egellarve und das behagte mir nicht so. __ schnecken und muschelkrebse sind bei mir willkommen, die fressen ja die algen und abgestorbenen pflanzenreste.

die webseite bookmarke ich, danke!


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

Servus

Hmmm ... habe mir die Beschreibung der Muschelkrebse jetzt erst durchgelesen 

Kommt das mit der Größe hin ... die werden ja nur max. 2,5mm groß


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

neee, die dinger auf meinen blättern sind etwa 5-7 mm gross. also doch keine muschelkrebse... ich meine auf einem anderen blatt diese dinger in hülle und fülle gesehen zu haben, die dann aber wie leeren hüllen aussahen!? ich hatte angst dass es irgendwelche seerosenkäfer sind, die herausgeschlüpft sind, aber die haben meine blätter nicht angenagt.


----------



## danyvet (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

Hallo Gabriela,

das braune zitronenförmige Zeugs sind Egeleier! Hab ich auch massigst auf meinen Seerosenblättern


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

hi dany! ja, genau, du hast mir gesagt, das zeug sei egeleier! ich wusste nicht mehr genau wer das war. das wr aber ohne fotos. also gut, die braunen dinger sind egeleier, und die gelatine schneckenlaich. ich muss meine flora und fauna endlich kennen


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

Servus Gabriela

Habe ich dir schon mal den Link gepostet 

Sehr wichtige I-Net-Seite .......


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

hallo helmut,

ja, die habe ich auch gebookmarkt. nur von eiern und larven haben die keine fotos und wenn man nicht weiss was man sucht... ich habe noch ein tierchen im teich, bei dem ich nicht schlau bin. muss mal fotos machen und mit fragen nerven


----------



## Alex_Zander (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

danke an gabriela und helmut. jetzt weis ich auch wie schneckenlaich aussieht. 

lg
hans


----------



## Chrima (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieder schlauer*

Hallo, alle zusammen

Jetzt bin ich schlauer habe auch Pferdegel an meinen Seerosenblättern.
Unwissent wie ich bin bachte ich es sind __ Blutegel. Jetzt trau ich mich doch mal ins Wasser zum Pflanzen

Tina


----------



## Geisselbrecht (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

Hallo...ich habe das hier auch unter meinen Seerosenblättern entdeckt. Ist ca. 5cm lang und 0,7cm dick...sind das auch Schneckeneier?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

hi Geisselbrecht,
für mich sieht es nach Schneckenlaich aus! Jedenfalls sieht meiner so aus, bei mir sind`s  die Spitzschlammschnecken!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Geisselbrecht (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was ist dieses gelatinezeug?*

Huhu Andrea!

Danke - solche __ Schnecken habe ich auch am / im Teich...

LG
Christian

PS: Schöne Maine Coon  Unsere ist ähnlich flauschig


----------

